# What is the Difference between Shaolin Kung Fu and Tang Soo Do?



## ewright909 (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been wondering a long time about this. 

I cant find any good sources on the differences between these two arts.

What exactly are their fighting styles and how different are they?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 2, 2017)

Well for starters Tang Soo Do is Korean and Shaolin Kung Fu is Chinese.

Tang Soo Do

Shaolin Kung Fu


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2017)

ewright909 said:


> I've been wondering a long time about this.
> 
> I cant find any good sources on the differences between these two arts.
> 
> What exactly are their fighting styles and how different are they?


What similarities can you find between them? Because I'm not sure how you are failing to find differences...


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 17, 2017)

ewright909 said:


> I've been wondering a long time about this.
> 
> I cant find any good sources on the differences between these two arts.
> 
> What exactly are their fighting styles and how different are they?



Umm...... they are quite different. The only similarity that I could assume you are referring to kung fu influence on Tang Soo Do. While TSD does have kung fu influences, It is still extremely different from Shaolin Kung fu.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

ewright909 said:


> I've been wondering a long time about this.
> 
> I cant find any good sources on the differences between these two arts.
> 
> What exactly are their fighting styles and how different are they?


You won't find much comparing these two, because they are quite different. Most comparisons you find will either be arts with something in common (e.g.: comparing throws and principles in Judo and Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu), comparing categories of arts (e.g.: mostly-striking arts vs. mostly-grappling arts), or comparing specific styles someone is considering (what's available at local schools).


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Tang soon do, and shaolin, tae kwon do, Karate hsing I, Pa Kua, Tai Chi, Wing chun, praying mantis, etc..are all very similar, they are built on Ararat Hands form which started at shaolin. Progressions of this form create difference in the systems.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 17, 2017)

Tang Soo Do is essentially Korean karate using Shotokan karate forms albeit slightly changed with regard to kicks and chambering motion.  Depending on the lineage of the school, they may also practice a few Chinese art-influenced forms.

There are countless arts that can call themselves "Shaolin kung fu".  A more qualifying term would be needed to begin to even approach discussing what you mean.  Northern Shaolin, Hung Gar, Shaolin-do, etc...


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> they are built on Ararat Hands form which started at shaolin.



Are you trying to say it's as old as the Ark?


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Are you trying to say it's as old as the Ark?


The Ark was about 4300 years ago martial art claims are before that the time limit is 6700 years since the suns creation to block the garden. So someone in Noahs ark had to of known martial arts however history after about 7 years if not recorded properly starts to degrade, and change sometimes even if recorded properly. That doesn't change history which is a art of teaching how not to make mistakes.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> The Ark was about 4300 years ago martial art claims are before that the time limit is 6700 years since the suns creation to block the garden. So someone in Noahs ark had to of known martial arts however history after about 7 years if not recorded properly starts to degrade, and change sometimes even if recorded properly. That doesn't change history which is a art of teaching how not to make mistakes.


Noah and his ark is a story, it is not historical fact.  Same for the garden.  It's a story, it's a mythology, it is not historical fact.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Tang soon do, and shaolin, tae kwon do, Karate hsing I, Pa Kua, Tai Chi, Wing chun, praying mantis, etc..are all very similar, they are built on Ararat Hands form which started at shaolin. Progressions of this form create difference in the systems.


This is not true.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> So someone in Noahs ark had to of known martial arts .



I'll check with my mother-in-law pretty sure she was on the boat.  Lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

dancingalone said:


> Tang Soo Do is essentially Korean karate using Shotokan karate forms albeit slightly changed with regard to kicks and chambering motion.  Depending on the lineage of the school, they may also practice a few Chinese art-influenced forms.
> 
> There are countless arts that can call themselves "Shaolin kung fu".  A more qualifying term would be needed to begin to even approach discussing what you mean.  Northern Shaolin, Hung Gar, Shaolin-do, etc...


Pretty much martial arts are like the yellow river in Chinese culture it's long sometimes turbulent sometime's serine. You just jump in and take a ride it's far to vast to cover everyour square inch.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh good grief, that will teach me to be sarcastic!

I do like the idea though of a Jewish chap, Noah doing the first martial arts, wait for it...was it Jewjitsu?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Oh good grief, that will teach me to me sarcastic!
> 
> I do like the idea though of a Jewish chap, Noah doing the first martial arts, wait for it...was it Jewjitsu?


No, Tez, nothing will teach you that lesson. 

(Or me, apparently, for that matter.)


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Noah and his ark is a story, it is not historical fact.  Same for the garden.  It's a story, it's a mythology, it is not historical fact.


Were you there? Holds as much water as any other stories or theory's. Sorry you failed religious studies, and history, western civilization, mathematics, english, literature, and physics, and hydraulic sience or any science feild. All with one fatal error. Perhaps you should rethink the equation.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Tang soon do, and shaolin, tae kwon do, Karate hsing I, Pa Kua, Tai Chi, Wing chun, praying mantis, etc..are all very similar, they are built on Ararat Hands form which started at shaolin. Progressions of this form create difference in the systems.



There is documented history on Chinese martial arts that has nothing to do with "Ararat Hands" Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do and KArate all have Chiese martial arts roots. Pa Kua (aka Bagua) has its roots in Taoist Circle walking and Taoism is indigenous to China. Xingyi is documented as coming Form Dai family Xinyi with possible influences from Yue Fei and his spear technique. Taijiquan is a bit of a conglomerate that appears to be from some source outside of the Chen family combined with what the Chen family already knew and a bit of an influence from the I Ching (a Taoist text) Wing Chun has a few different possible origins, none even close to the origins of the other CMA styles you listed. As for Praying Mantis, I know little about the style other than there are a few different versions.

Never heard of, can't find any legitimate reference to Ararat Hands and doubt it has any connection to Chinese Martial arts.

What I find amazing in such claims that are attempting to connect all martial arts to one source, be that Shaolin, Ararat hands or some guy named Sid in Babylon is that it seems to be based on the thought that humans are incapable of coming up with things, even similar things, independently from one another. But yet Sir Isaac Newton and Gottfried Leibniz can come up with Calculus at roughly the same time independently of one another and no one bats an eye. So why can't humans, all by themselves, figure out ways of beating the living daylights out of one another with out any external influence at all.

And with that I will end with Shuaijiao, the oldest serving martial at today comes from "jiao di" which is know to have existed in 2697 BC which is over 4700 years ago




Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> The Ark was about 4300 years ago martial art claims are before that the time limit is 6700 years since the suns creation to block the garden. So someone in Noahs ark had to of known martial arts however history after about 7 years if not recorded properly starts to degrade, and change sometimes even if recorded properly. That doesn't change history which is a art of teaching how not to make mistakes.



Problem here is Sima Qian, the Yellow Emperor Classic and jiao di. Not arguing biblical history or Noah or the ark. Frankly I think that there is a lot of history in the Bible, but over the centuries it has been written and rewritten and changed more than once in the name of religion. And although I believe there are important things in the book, the dates and times are not to be taken to literally. But this is my opinion of the Bible.

And Sima Qian (Chinese historian of the Han dynasty) holds a lot more water than what you are claiming and to respond with things like "Were you there?" and "Sorry you failed church and history." is not going to cut it of you are going to make claims about things that have no historical support, and I am talking the "4300" claim and the "6700" claim as to the creation of the sun. That is so easily refuted by astrological and  archeological records and discoveries it is ludicrous to even make such a claim.

Now I am not questioning God, religion or any thing of the like. I am simply saying what you are claiming is incorrect.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Were you there? Holds as much water as any other stories or theory's. Sorry you failed religious studies, and history, western civilization, mathematics, english, literature, and physics, and hydraulic sience or any science feild. All with one fatal error. Perhaps you should rethink the equation.


Oh I get the water joke, with Noah and all.   Now THAT is funny.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> There is documented history on Chinese martial arts that has nothing to do with "Ararat Hands" Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do and KArate all have Chiese martial arts roots. Pa Kua (aka Bagua) has its roots in Taoist Circle walking and Taoism is indigenous to China. Xingyi is documented as coming Form Dai family Xinyi with possible influences from Yue Fei and his spear technique. Taijiquan is a bit of a conglomerate that appears to be from some source outside of the Chen family combined with what the Chen family already knew and a bit of an influence from the I Ching (a Taoist text) Wing Chun has a few different possible origins, none even close to the origins of the other CMA styles you listed. As for Praying Mantis, I know little about the style other than there are a few different versions.
> 
> Never heard of, can't find any legitimate reference to Ararat Hands and doubt it has any connection to Chinese Martial arts.
> 
> ...


Oh and just to be clear, I DID fail church.  Yup, that much is true!


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 17, 2017)

This whole dialogue is ridiculous. 
I'm going to guess that the OP, who hasn't been back since his initial question has been watching sparring videos on YouTube and based on that, can't tell the difference between Tang Soon Do and things calling themselves Shoalin Kung Fu.

This whole thing is a custom rathole.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Ararat hands is also called,18 loHan hands, it is the basics for shaolin, all the other forms are built on it. It's also in almost every style of kung-fu as basic training in one form or another. Tai chi was developed from cannon fist a form derived from 18 lohan hands inaccurate name for the form. The reason most don't know this is because it is a long standing tradition not to ever teach Ararat hands it's supposed to be special when a student figure's it out on there own.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Were you there? Holds as much water as any other stories or theory's. Sorry you failed religious studies, and history, western civilization, mathematics, english, literature, and physics, and hydraulic sience or any science feild. All with one fatal error. Perhaps you should rethink the equation.



Sweetie, my ancestors wrote the book which in it's original language is probably a lot different from how many think it is. And as I'm bloody English, my English is the best on here.  I can even spell 'science' and 'field'

I actually have no idea what you are chuntering about, you have a theory, well, everyone has theories but these days there's meds to cure just about everything. I will leave you to your cogitations on life, the universe and martial arts, I'm off for a nice cuppa and biccies.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

It's OK to have hurt feelings I understand! Why don't you look up the dark ages, and Lutheran reformation find out where the formalized education system came from and get back to me on this one. The moral of the story is when the bible happened it was free to everyone. The church stole the rights of God over time till people who wanted to know God or law had to go to the priest. They were the government. They could do whatever they wanted because of this theft of power. Starting to sound familiar with what is going on now? That is the reason we can do anything and can live in a free society. Man didn't make it up he got tired of some other guy doing it. In western civilization you learn there are 5 books that shape out culture the illead, Canterbury tails, the oddesy, the koran, and the bible. In Chinese kung-fu it's the tao te ching, yellow emperors classic, water margin, and I ching. Without the knowledge of these classics one could hardly be considered educated.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Ararat hands is also called,18 loHan hands, it is the basics for shaolin, all the other forms are built on it. It's also in almost every style of kung-fu as basic training in one form or another. Tai chi was developed from cannon fist a form derived from 18 lohan hands inaccurate name for the form. The reason most don't know this is because it is a long standing tradition not to ever teach Ararat hands it's supposed to be special when a student figure's it out on there own.


Nope.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Why don't you look up the dark ages, and Lutheran reformation find out where the formalized education system came from and get back to me on this one.


WHAT DOSE THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE SIMILARITIES AND DIFFERENCES BETWEEN TANG SOO DO AND  KUNG FU.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> It's OK to have hurt feelings I understand! Why don't you look up the dark ages, and Lutheran reformation find out where the formalized education system came from and get back to me on this one.



No one has hurt feelings dearie. 

In my country formalised education started in Anglo-Saxon times, in Sumeria however they started a tad earlier c3500BCE.
My own university was founded in 1459CE, quite young compared to many universities.

So, why are you here?


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Just peakin around to see how many tao I can see. I have special kung-fu to discuss with someone but until I find the sun and moon, and jonah''s fish it would be irrelevant for anyone else. If someone understand's me they will already know what I'm talking about so it's pretty much a troll for the rest of you. But to the person who knows what I'm saying it will be like finding gold.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Just peakin around to see how many tao I can see. I have special kung-fu to discuss with someone but until I find the sun and moon, and jonah''s fish it would be irrelevant for anyone else. If someone understand's me they will already know what I'm talking about so it's pretty much a troll for the rest of you. But to the person who knows what I'm saying it will be like finding gold.


Doubtful, at best.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Sapiants and spritual men who follow the tao. Might see a moon quite different.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

If I were to say to you that, "I am a stranger traveling from the East, seeking that which is lost"...
Then I would reply that, "I am a stranger traveling from the West, it is I whom you seek."


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Were you there? Holds as much water as any other stories or theory's. Sorry you failed religious studies, and history, western civilization, mathematics, english, literature, and physics, and hydraulic sience or any science feild. All with one fatal error. Perhaps you should rethink the equation.


What's religion got to do with anything this is a martial art forum not bible studies


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd say, bollocks, but that's just me.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Ararat hands is also called,18 loHan hands, it is the basics for shaolin, all the other forms are built on it. It's also in almost every style of kung-fu as basic training in one form or another. Tai chi was developed from cannon fist a form derived from 18 lohan hands inaccurate name for the form. The reason most don't know this is because it is a long standing tradition not to ever teach Ararat hands it's supposed to be special when a student figure's it out on there own.


Love it when I hear rubbish like I will not teach you this answer you must find it out yourself. Well okay but what the hell am I paying 40 quid a month for if I have to teach myself this stuff lol


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Sapiants and spritual men who follow the tao. Might see a moon quite different.


Sure.

Hey, anybody want to go for some ice cream?  I'm buying!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Ararat hands is also called,18 loHan hands, it is the basics for shaolin, all the other forms are built on it. It's also in almost every style of kung-fu as basic training in one form or another. Tai chi was developed from cannon fist a form derived from 18 lohan hands inaccurate name for the form. The reason most don't know this is because it is a long standing tradition not to ever teach Ararat hands it's supposed to be special when a student figure's it out on there own.



OK, now I know what Ararat hands is. However I do also know that it is highly likely that the martial art that the Chen family was doing was a Shaolin Canon fist that they combined with a couple other things to come up with Taijiquan as we know it today. However there are references to older versions that may also have technically been, or could have also been defined as a type of, or a major contributor to Taijiquan; Xiao Jiu Tian, San Shi Qi, Xian Tian Quan, Hou Tian Fa, Shi San Shi. So it is not only Ararat hands. As for Baguazhang and Xingyiquan coming from Shaolin 18 lohan, that is just not correct


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> If I were to say to you that, "I am a stranger traveling from the East, seeking that which is lost"...
> Then I would reply that, "I am a stranger traveling from the West, it is I whom you seek."


I did not so receive it neither shall I empart it?


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> If someone understand's me they will already know what I'm talking about so it's pretty much a troll for the rest of you


What interpretation of Tao do you most commonly associate with?


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't fake the funk on a nasty dunk.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Don't fake the funk on a nasty dunk.


What?


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm not particularly sayin but "Aliens". Joking five elements in hsing I is definitely 18 lohan, pa kua rou shu is kinda hard to do without the movement, tai chi fair lady weaves shuttle is the 4 diagonals, grasp sparrow is the four straights, which all have it in yang, I'm not saying it is all the same but would you agree the core movement is.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Just peakin around to see how many tao I can see. I have special kung-fu to discuss with someone but until I find the sun and moon, and jonah''s fish it would be irrelevant for anyone else. If someone understand's me they will already know what I'm talking about so it's pretty much a troll for the rest of you. But to the person who knows what I'm saying it will be like finding gold.



If you're looking for Taoist believers I think you came to the wrong place. Also you appear to be mixing up your religions a bit. The joining of the sun and the moon is a reference to a Taoist text which talks about the dawn of the new month where the sun and the moon join together and give birth to life, whereas the story of jonah getting swallowed by a fish is from the book of Jonah in the old testament of the bible.

So, are you a christian or a taoist? You can't really be both as the 2 philosophies contradict one another. Oh and on a side note, if you believe the story that all Kungfu was developed from the Shaolin monks starting with Lohan18, then you would also believe that Kungfu came from Buddhism not Taoism......Just FYI


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> What?



Just philosophying


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Just philosophying



Or maybe it's a coded message?


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

And the face of God was opon the deep


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> And the face of God was opon the deep



True Taoists don't believe in a God.... Geez if you are going to troll the forums at least do some research before you start...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> I'm not particularly sayin but "Aliens". Joking five elements in hsing I is definitely 18 lohan, pa kua rou shu is kinda hard to do without the movement, tai chi fair lady weaves shuttle is the 4 diagonals, grasp sparrow is the four straights, which all have it in yang, I'm not saying it is all the same but would you agree the core movement is.



Nope, I've done 18 Lohan and I do Xingyiquan Wuxingquan not the same and not historically connected either and Xingyi 5 elements is not 18 lohan. There is no accepted history of Xingyiquan to even support that. As Bagua there it may be influenced by 18 lohan, Dong Haichuan trained a lot of stuff, but the main historically accepted view is it mainly comes from Daoist circle walking qigong form. Similar names of forms/postures does not prove a link.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Yep taoist, I'm slowly bringing everyone to understanding what 18 lohan, and sil lim tao. Is


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

And the unseen god is!


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> And the unseen god is!


THIS IS NOT AN RELIGUSE DISCUTION FORUM. 
I honestly feel that we have gone so far off the actual question that this thread was meant to talk about.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Or maybe it's a coded message?


Exactly now you get it!


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Yep taoist, I'm slowly bringing everyone to understanding what 18 lohan, and sil lim tao. Is



Now suddenly we're talking about Sil Lim Tao which is the name of the first taolu of Wing Chun, which according to legend was first developed by a Buddhist nun. Again, not Taoist is the slightest.....Keep trying and eventually you'll hit the mark.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> I'm not particularly sayin but "Aliens". Joking five elements in hsing I is definitely 18 lohan, pa kua rou shu is kinda hard to do without the movement, tai chi fair lady weaves shuttle is the 4 diagonals, grasp sparrow is the four straights, which all have it in yang, I'm not saying it is all the same but would you agree the core movement is.


There are only so many ways to move the human body. That two bits share the same movement is far from being evidence of one being the foundation of the other, or any other relationship. It would take far more evidence of provenance to establish that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> THIS IS NOT AN RELIGUSE DISCUTION FORUM.
> I honestly feel that we have gone so far off the actual question that this thread was meant to talk about.



Agreed, If "Grandmaster" Yue men quan wish to discuss religion and 18 Lohan I suggest he start a thread about it. As for me, I apologize for the thread derailment, but when I see gross misrepresentation about things Chinese martial arts and Chinese martial arts history I tend to respond.

I do however wonder if "Grandmaster" Yue men quan has any idea what it means to be called a "Grandmaster" in martial arts circle on mainland China, talking Chinese to Chinese marital artist


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Tang soon do, and shaolin, tae kwon do, Karate hsing I, Pa Kua, Tai Chi, Wing chun, praying mantis, etc..are all very similar


Yes and tennis, basketball, bowling, baseball, and football are all very similar as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Katate has a central movement hidden in the 8 compulsory forms it's the I pattern for the feet and a specific hand movement for the hands. When you learn them it's your transition from apprentice to journey man. There in every martial art. There pretty much the same in all martial arts. That is why I am spending the time to actually write this because I keep hearing are these the same as this or that, and should I study form A or B on a lot of sights. Stick with it one day it all falls into place. Regardless of where you study or the art. It's worth it everyone who came before that understands knows it grows in you like a plant. You water it nurture it, by teaching it's parts but the transformation happens individually.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 17, 2017)

Just to be clear on my end, I am not trying to hate on any religion or philosophical ideal, just please have enough courtesy to start a thread about it. At least then people can actually stay on topic. I only care because 1) Tang Soo Do is the martial art I have trained in for years, and 2) it is just respectful to the OP. 



Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Katate has a central movement hidden in the 8 compulsory forms it's the I pattern for the feet and a specific hand movement for the hands. When you learn them it's your transition from apprentice to journey man. There in every martial art. There pretty much the same in all martial arts. That is why I am spending the time to actually write this because I keep hearing are these the same as this or that, and should I study form A or B on a lot of sights. Stick with it one day it all falls into place. Regardless of where you study or the art. It's worth it everyone who came before that understands knows it grows in you like a plant. You water it nurture it, by teaching it's parts but the transformation happens individually.



That is fine, just realize that you look at what you post before you post it. Sometimes things can derail the conversation. Mistakes happen from time to time, but there are other threads where that and be the focus. Then you will be able to find like-minded people and a chance for a valuable discussion. 

So far this thread has goth through more styles and history than I can pronounce or can remember.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> Just to be clear on my end, I am not trying to hate on any religion or philosophical ideal, just please have enough courtesy to start a thread about it. At least then people can actually stay on topic. I only care because 1) Tang Soo Do is the martial art I have trained in for years, and 2) it is just respectful to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Martial Talk Swerve. It's a dance craze here.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry all the  notifications come up on the same list pane must be a technical issues I've been responding to 4 different posts on this same feeday I'm bowing out for the day.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> I only care because 1) Tang Soo Do is the martial art I have trained in for years, and 2) it is just respectful to the OP.



No one is disrespecting TSD, something I have also trained in.
Now the OP, well, if he is going to wax lyrical with nonsensical ramblings of ersatz religion and faux spiritual ramblings as well as pretending he has the 'Way' while we don't you are going to have to expect the thread to go off topic PDQ.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> No one is disrespecting TSD, something I have also trained in.
> Now the OP, well, if he is going to wax lyrical with nonsensical ramblings of ersatz religion and faux spiritual ramblings as well as pretending he has the 'Way' while we don't you are going to have to expect the thread to go off topic PDQ.



Not only that but he can't seem to decide whether he is Taoist, Buddhist or Christian. It's quite comical in a way, but I do wish he would make up his mind and stick to one religion rather than quoting from all 3 when they contradict each other.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 17, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> Not only that but he can't seem to decide whether he is Taoist, Buddhist or Christian. It's quite comical in a way, but I do wish he would make up his mind and stick to one religion rather than quoting from all 3 when they contradict each other.


My understanding is that in some Asian countries it's not so uncommon for many people to have an understanding of religions which allows them to practice all three at once. It all depends on your interpretation I suppose.

Nevertheless, it's quite a bit off-topic when talking about the history of the martial arts.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> My understanding is that in some Asian countries it's not so uncommon for many people to have an understanding of religions which allows them to practice all three at once. It all depends on your interpretation I suppose.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's quite a bit off-topic when talking about the history of the martial arts.



Buddhist seek to live their lives like the "buddha" which is a term for the "perfect" human. Taoists seek to find the "Tao" or "path" which provides a perfect balance in nature and the cosmos. Christians worship God as the creator of the world and seek to do his bidding. Since neither Taoists or Buddhists believe in a God, I can't see how you can believe in all three religions at the same time. You might practice them but you won't fully believe in them all at once, since they contradict one another. 

Annnnnyyyywhooooo, let's try and get back on topic. If we take "Shaolin" Kungfu to mean Lohan18, is there any connection between that and Tang Soo Do? I know very little about either Martial Art so I can't form an opinion on it.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't think religion is necessarily divorced from martial arts, many people don' compartmentalise their lives the way many do so religious belief/faith flows through everything they do. It means their religious beliefs/faiths aren't so out of place when talking and practising martial arts. However I feel the OP is probably trolling us whether intentionally in a way to make fun of people or unintentionally because he doesn't understand what he is talking about.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I don't think religion is necessarily divorced from martial arts, many people don' compartmentalise their lives the way many do so religious belief/faith flows through everything they do. It means their religious beliefs/faiths aren't so out of place when talking and practising martial arts. However I feel the OP is probably trolling us whether intentionally in a way to make fun of people or unintentionally because he doesn't understand what he is talking about.


Actually, according to the profile, the OP appears to be a 15 year-old girl.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Actually, according to the profile, the OP appears to be a 15 year-old girl.



Probably ran for the hills then after this thread!


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Probably ran for the hills then after this thread!



It's odd. The OP hasn't said anything in all this, and yet they have at the very least read some of it because they "liked" the Grandmaster's post which said 


> And the face of God was opon the deep



Take of that what you will. It's possible the Grandmaster and the OP are the same person using 2 different accounts, but of course there is no way to prove this.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 17, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> This whole dialogue is ridiculous.
> I'm going to guess that the OP, who hasn't been back since his initial question has been watching sparring videos on YouTube and based on that, can't tell the difference between Tang Soon Do and things calling themselves Shoalin Kung Fu.
> 
> This whole thing is a custom rathole.



I take it back. This thread is freaking awesome!


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> And the face of God was opon the deep




A Window at the Gates of Bill.


----------



## DanT (Mar 17, 2017)

I actually have no idea what's going on


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 18, 2017)

DanT said:


> I actually have no idea what's going on



Me neither.

I'm not sure but I think if you know what Grandmaster is talking about you get instant zen enlightenment and are granted access to the super secret 39th world of Super Mario Brothers


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 18, 2017)

It keeps life interesting!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 18, 2017)

DanT said:


> I actually have no idea what's going on


Since when has that ever stopped us here on MT?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 18, 2017)

We do reflect real life here, conversations ebb, flow and go off topic just as it would if we were all sat in the pub. some people pop in for just a quick pint, others nurse their soft drink all night while others, mix their drinks or stay on the Murphys. We should relish the variety we have here no whinge because humour pops it's head up or that we wander off topic onto something else before wandering back. We are not in school or university after all more like in the student's Union bar. ( I assume you have those elsewhere, brilliant places)


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 18, 2017)

Then you should know the answer already is yes they are similar and yes you can swipe pieces of any art and put them into another. The principals that are used are sometimes different so you will have to know the cheat sheet for the art which is the principles of the art.


----------

